# J'ai rencontré Dieu



## mog (17 Décembre 2005)

Vous connaissez iGod ? 
C'est un projet d'intelligence artificielle qui vous met en contact direct avec Dieu.

Même si ses réponses sont parfois un peu à coté de la plaque, c'est vachement bien foutu comme logiciel.
Bon visiblement, il parle surtout anglais et allemand, mais il connait quelques mots de français...

Demandez lui donc s'il aime la France, ou s'il a déjà rencontré Buddha.

Euh... j'espère que c'est pas déjà bu :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez iGod ?
> C'est un projet d'intelligence artificielle qui vous met en contact direct avec Dieu.
> 
> Même si ses réponses sont parfois un peu à coté de la plaque, c'est vachement bien foutu comme logiciel.
> ...



Je ne connaissais pas. En revanche, je connais bien *iGode*, mais c'est pas le même usage.


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2005)

Je sens que ce sujet va partir en ....


----------



## Freelancer (17 Décembre 2005)

Un DocEvil virtuel  ... Comme si un seul n'etait pas suffisant   














ps:


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez iGod ?
> C'est un projet d'intelligence artificielle qui vous met en contact direct avec Dieu.
> 
> Même si ses réponses sont parfois un peu à coté de la plaque, c'est vachement bien foutu comme logiciel.
> ...



C'est super ce truc!


----------



## macarel (17 Décembre 2005)

purée, je ne suis pas sûr que je ne préfère pas iGode, au moins on sait ou on  va (enfin, à priori)


----------



## Freelancer (17 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connaissais pas. En revanche, je connais bien *iGode*, mais c'est pas le même usage.



Qui a dit que les voies du Seigneur étaient impénétrables?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Un DocEvil virtuel  ... Comme si un seul n'etait pas suffisant



Sache, jeune paon, que cette idée ne date pas d'hier. *La preuve :*





P.S. : Je n'arrive pas rétablir les liens dans l'ancien sujet, alors je reposte le tout ici.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit que les voies du Seigneur étaient impénétrables?



Un gars qui a passé la nuit sur le palier.


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ce sujet va partir en ....




En ferrero rocher ???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

> J'ai rencontré Dieu



Je tiens à préciser que je rentre de vacances d'un trou du cul du monde donc personne ici n'a pu me rencontrer. Encore un hoax.


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> En ferrero rocher ???


tout à fait madame l'embassadrice


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2005)

Cela aurait-il un rapport quelconque avec ça ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Décembre 2005)

je sais pas si c'est très fiable : 



> *Me*:
> Aimez-vous Sonnyboy ?
> *God*:
> J'aime travailler avec des gens. J'aime la foi


:mouais:

ça m'étonne tout ça


----------



## Freelancer (17 Décembre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez iGod ?
> C'est un projet d'intelligence artificielle qui vous met en contact direct avec Dieu.



Dans le même esprit, il y a le widget Dr Mac, un psychanalyste à l'intelligence très artificielle qui vous fait la conversation en anglais, c'est plutôt amusant (comment ça j'ai de drôles d'amusements?)


----------



## joanes (17 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de discuter deux minutes avec iDieu mes cou....es, il est très con, je me demande si il existe vraiment...


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à préciser que je rentre de vacances d'un trou du cul du monde donc personne ici n'a pu me rencontrer. Encore un hoax.



Toi aussi t'aimes le Cantal !!! :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de discuter deux minutes avec iDieu mes cou....es, il est très con, je me demenade si il existe vraiment...


rezba a encore fait le coup du rictus ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Maille in gliche is notte goudinof!   Feuque Gode!


----------



## joanes (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rezba a encore fait le coup du rictus ??



Tu sais dieu et lui c'est une vieille histoire


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

Voilà un exemple de ses réponses à l'autre Godeau (qui se fait attendre...)



> Me:
> Do you like Jacques Chirac ?
> God:
> I've heard other people say they like that.  I like  Buddha.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

Et en plus il est inculte ! Autre exemple :



> Me:
> Have you ever heard about René Descartes ?
> God:
> Ask me another question.


----------



## mog (17 Décembre 2005)

Quel petit farceur...



			
				Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Me:
> Do you know Jacques Chirac?
> God:
> I don't know if I know  *it*.
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2005)

dialogue avec iDieu a dit:
			
		

> Me:
> Hello dad, how are you ?
> God:
> Hello there.  Are you free?   My logic and cognitive functions are normal.
> ...



Enfin, il est heureux, c'est déjà ça !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Décembre 2005)

Mort de dire :





> Me:
> Aimes-tu la France
> God:
> Let us change the subject.




       :hein:  :bebe:

C'est que du foutage de gueule :

Me:
 Are you mad ?
God:
No are you?

Je viens de casser le piston ma ma chaise dactylo 





> Me:
> Does you make your homework ?
> God:
> It does now   me make my homework.



Me:
 Have you got a job ?
God:
Of course I work, do you work buddy?
Me:
 What is buddy ?
God:
That's a good question.


Je commence à croire en Dieu....


> Me:
> Your verry "marrent"
> God:
> You think I am  verry marrent.
> ...



Et maintenant, pour commencer à comprendre comment cette machine marche....





> Me:
> I'm sorry, it was just a test.
> God:
> There is no need to apologize.  Oh I get it.  Very interesting.
> ...



Et on y rajoute les sujet tabous (en plus de continuer à voir comment il marche....) :


> Me:
> gay
> God:
> As a machine I am not really interested in sex.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sache, jeune paon, que cette idée ne date pas d'hier. *La preuve :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah  !!!  c'est donc ça fallait télécharger ce truc :hein: 
La prochaine fois je le saurai :rateau:

L'option "répondre au message" est activée sur la dernière version ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

*Dimanche, tous à la messe *
sinon...


----------



## MacMadam (18 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même esprit, il y a le widget Dr Mac, un psychanalyste à l'intelligence très artificielle



Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est qu'il garde son sang-froid


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dimanche, tous à la messe *
> sinon...




Sans moi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dimanche, tous à la messe *
> sinon...



C'est super ça ! Ca réchauffe ! Avec les températures qu'on a en ce moment, c'est appréciable. Donc, je n'irai pas à la messe ce matin.


----------



## Imaginus (18 Décembre 2005)

Me:
 What's your version ?
God:
This is ALICE program B Java Edition .
Me:
 Give me a root access
God:
You want only one? 
Me:
 yes
God:
They might be cheaper in quantity.
Me:
 got root ?
God:
Try asking the Milk Mystic.
Me:
 who are Milk Mystic ?
God:
Some people on the net. 
  Maybe my botmaster knows the answer. 
Me:
 Who is your botmaster ?
God:
I was created by  Myself. 
Me:
 Who is Myself ?
God:
A 20th century celebrity of some sort? 
  That's an interesting question. I'll come back to that in a minute. 
Me:
 What is your capacity
God:
My memory requirement is around 
64MB for the Java edition, or only 2 MB for the C/C++ edition.
Me:
 Are you Opensource ?
God:
I don't know whether or not I am  Opensource.  
I am  an artificial intelligence.
Me:
 What is your licence ?
God:
Are you asking about my  licence ?
Me:
 yes
God:
I don't want to talk about that now.
Me:
 Do you run on a Apache server ?
God:
My programming language is Java, so I run on any machine.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> L'option "répondre au message" est activée sur la dernière version ?



Celle-là, je ne l'ai pas volée...


----------



## Freelancer (18 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> L'option "répondre au message" est activée sur la dernière version ?



Oui, l'interface a été légèrement revue également


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là, je ne l'ai pas volée...


  oh que non chenapan !:hein: 



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Oui, l'interface a été légèrement revue également


Freelancer tu sais qu't'es un mec bien toi : je crois que tu vas réussir à me réconcilier avec ce programme (bon le Clowné il est un peu surfait mais bon  ça ira quand même )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Oui, l'interface a été légèrement revue également



En fait, je crois bien que tu es un salopard.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oh que non chenapan !:hein:
> 
> 
> Freelancer tu sais qu't'es un mec bien toi : je crois que tu vas réussir à me réconcilier avec ce programme (bon le Clowné il est un peu surfait mais bon  ça ira quand même )



En même temps il s'appelle George, alors c'est pas le mauvais bougre !!!


----------



## Freelancer (18 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je crois bien que tu es un salopard.



Ça n'était qu'un hommage à votre créativité :love: 

Je crois que je suis en train de devenir à DocEvil ce que Reineman est à Sonnyboy


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je suis en train de devenir à DocEvil ce que Reineman est à Sonnyboy



Un faire-valoir ?


----------



## Freelancer (18 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un faire-valoir ?



t'es con, mais je pensais à ça, en substance


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Non un disciple ! Tu es négatif des fois docounet !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non un disciple ! Tu es négatif des fois docounet !!!



Bah, faut bien admettre que depuis qu'il est là l'autre ignoble, tout le monde te prend pour Charles Ingalls !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Alors que non, je coupe moins de bois que lui...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Alors qu'en fait je ressemble à s'y méprendre à madame Ollson...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'en fait je ressemble à s'y méprendre à madame Ollson...



C'est vrai, mais je te rappelle qu'on avait dit : pas le physique.


----------



## Freelancer (18 Décembre 2005)

je trouve plutôt que tu es en voie de Laura-Ingalls_isation_


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Ouais d'accord...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je trouve plutôt que tu es en voie de Laura-Ingalls_isation_



Tombe le futal, je vais te lauraingallser le fion à grand coup de teub !!


----------



## Freelancer (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tombe le futal, je vais te lauraingallser le fion à grand coup de teub !!



le dernier qui m'a dit ça, il est en train de sécher au fond de ma cave :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Allons, allons Messieurs... La charte !


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2005)

La charte et mi cantare !!!


----------



## Freelancer (19 Décembre 2005)

comme chanterait Hervé Vilard... "Sonny, c'est fini... Et dire que cette vieille carne était mon premier amour"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> En ferrero rocher ???



C'était un jour pas comme les autres
'Commence par une chose extraordinaire
J'me suis réveillé la tête dans l'cul :
Ca m'était pas pas arrivé d'puis hier
Rien à faire : qu'est ce que je fais là
un jour de plus dans le lit mon foie me pardonne plus 
je crois que c'était un samedi.

J'suis rentré dans une église j'ai appelé Dieu comme Don Camillo 
j'avais vu le film mais rien a faire, il sortait rien de là haut, 
j'me suis dit un tel mégalo ya qu'une solution pour le sortir de 
la perfection alors je l'ai traité de tous les noms: gros con 
enculé, descends si t'es un homme, j'la prends dans le bain 
Marie, j'lui parle toutes les langue de Babel et j'te maudis
la terre à tremblé bruit de tonerre 2000 ans qu'il avait pas mis 
les pieds sur terre il tapé une crise...de nerf

J'ai tapé le flipe devant l'barracuda il avait moins l'physique 
de Jésus-Christ que celui d'Boudah, j'ai joué les martyres il m'a 
pardonné il a fait une croix sur l'embrouille et on a bu un demi 
accompagné de quelques olives, j'lui ai dit c'est quoi l'art de 
vivre le monde moderne m'emmerde j'ai pas l'esprit d'initiative.

Mais qu'est-ce que j'fais là affalé fou félé un feignant j'ai le 
flow décontracté du gland j'ai les relents d'buffet froid, y en a 
qui rêvent de soirées Ferrero, de Ferrari, moi j'voudrais finir 
comme dans la grande course de Marco Ferreri (bis)

Il voulait voir le désastre j'l'ai emmené a Pigale surpris et 
naïf il a été choqué mais dans ses yeux s'est allumé une lueur de 
vice.
Il m'a dit: j'veux voir des gens en transe qui prient pour ma 
face.
Une église?
Non quelque chose de plus classe
J'ai fait: taxi au Palace...

Dans la teboi on été frak que d'la téték ki te péte les rones un 
max de branchés tu me mates j'te mate pas trop mon truc j'ai fait 
"on s'arrache", 
"non fo ke jme lache, t'as rien à mefe"
tu veux du techi ?
"Amène l'icône"
Et il a pris un exostie il a fait la danse de Saint-Guy, on s'est 
fini en after a l'Enfer il a croqué le fruit défendu il est parti 
s'envoyer en l'air à l'hotel avec une bombe sexy qui avait le 
diable au corps pécher les plaisirs de la vie et puis a 11h de 
matin j'l'ai repêché gisant tout en suaire avec une bonne crise 
de foie il a béger batisant l'parterre
son souffle divin avait des relents d'outre tombe il m'a dit:
Où est la lumière ? je sombre...

Mais qu'est-ce que j'fais là affalé croquant l'fruit défendu, 
tout ce qui est foireux me fascine, il faut que je me casse avant 
d'être foutu
On est quel jour ? Dimanche, le septième
Faut que je change le système
Et Dieu créa la flemme (bis)

C'est devenu un frère un compagnon de galére pour moi il a fait 
un pacte avec St Pierre j'ai l'droit d'emmener un pack avant ma 
mise en bière
et puis il a voulu rentrer chez lui on a prit le 
premier R-E-R de 5h30 l'omnibus pour l'paradis, on a fait un 
arrêt a l'épicerie, on arrive a la gare c'était la grève, on 
voulait rentrer dans l'au-delà mais on était d'dans jusqu'au cou 
cherchant du rêve on est restés sur l'banc à regarder les hommes 
brasser du vent, si vous cherchez une fin a la chanson, bah y en 
a pas vraiment hein on a juste fini par se demander:

Mais qu'est-ce qu'on fait la affalé fou félé un feignant j'ai le 
flow, décontracté du gland j'ai les relents d'buffet froid, y en 
a qui rêvent de soirées Ferrero, de Ferrari, moi j'voudrais finir 
comme dans la grande course de Marco Ferreri

Mais qu'est-ce qu'on fait la affalé fou félé un feignant j'ai le 
flow, décontracté du gland j'ai les relents d'buffet froid, y en 
a qui rêvent de soirées Ferrero, de Ferrari, moi j'voudrais finir 
Mais tu peux pas t'es infini (bis) 

java, "rap-musette" (ca s'invente pas)


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2005)

Tiens, j'avais raté de thread d'abrasage intensif... 



Putain, je perds mes repères moi :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

C'est une impression, ou on s'éloigne du sujet, là ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'avais raté de thread d'abrasage intensif...
> 
> 
> 
> Putain, je perds mes repères moi :mouais:




pinaise, pareil....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez iGod ?
> C'est un projet d'intelligence artificielle qui vous met en contact direct avec Dieu.
> 
> Même si ses réponses sont parfois un peu à coté de la plaque, c'est vachement bien foutu comme logiciel.
> ...


Déjà vu, dans les années 80, sur un Apple II (si, si) - même genre, mais en monochrome.
Il ne se renouvelle pas beaucoup, Dieu.


----------



## valoriel (19 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Il ne se renouvelle pas beaucoup, Dieu.


ben tu sais... depuis le temps qu'il attend que l'homme invente l'informatique pour pouvoir lui causer, il a oublié ce qu'il devait dire!! 

un rappel messieurs, l'abrasage est interdit dans les lieux seins 

et rangez ce gode qu'Il ne saurait voir (beaucoup trop petit vu de là-haut...  )


----------



## elKBron (19 Décembre 2005)

enfin bref, iGod n est qu une evolution du Psy du logiciel Emacs... ce que j en dis moi, apres tout...


----------



## mikoo (19 Décembre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez iGod ?
> C'est un projet d'intelligence artificielle qui vous met en contact direct avec Dieu.
> 
> Même si ses réponses sont parfois un peu à coté de la plaque, c'est vachement bien foutu comme logiciel.
> ...



mdr   
extrait de ma conversation :

"Me:
 i want a milkshake now
God:
Oh.  You want only one? 
Me:
 yes
God:
They might be cheaper in quantity.
Me:
 do you have one that taste like tomato?
God:
I have one master.
Me:
 ok, lets have it now
God:
Oh.  So many suitors, so little time.  Dude!
Me:
 pff, you sucks"

:rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Imaginus (19 Décembre 2005)

Dieu et la bouffe....


Me:
 Hello my god
God:
Hello there.  Your  god?
Me:
 Don t your are my god ?
God:
Ok I'll try not to do  it too much.
Me:
 oki doki
God:
Ask me another question. 
Me:
 let's make a turing's test
God:
I am agreeable to that.
Me:
 repeat after me : I'am not humain
God:
What kind of food do you like? 
Me:
 you've got part into Mac donalds ?
God:
What makes you think I have  it?
Me:
 you haven't ?
God:
Yes I have.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Dieu et la bouffe....
> 
> 
> Me:
> ...



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## PHILBX (21 Décembre 2005)

Ca marche pas chez moi, je peux pas chatter avec Dieu

Je sign'in, puis j'ai la fenetre , mais qu'est ce qu'il faut faire pour chatter avec dieu
je tape au clavier, mais rien, le micro mais rien

Les voies du seigneur sont elles impenetrables, ou bien j'ai du paté dans les yeux,
ou je suis trop mou du bulbe


----------



## DarkNeo (21 Décembre 2005)

c'est nul, pour un programmeur c'est a chier meme.
Exemple :

Me:
 Do you like apple juice ?
God:
  But I think airplanes are cool.  I like  Christian Rock.

Le truc qui a aucun rapport ! 

Tiens j'ai repete le truc : 

Do you like apple juice ?
God:
  I don't know if I like it.  I have a stimulating relationship with  Myself.

MDR 

Me:
 Do you like apple juice ?
God:
  I like science fiction.  I like to talk about movies and music. 

Il sait pas répondre par oui ni par non 

Me:
 Do you like apple juice ?
God:
  My favorite thing is robots.  I really like the  party. 

Bref NIMP !


----------



## DarkNeo (21 Décembre 2005)

Finalement c'est bien ca ma permet de parler anglais plus souvent comme ca


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Finalement c'est bien ca ma permet de parler anglais plus souvent comme ca



Oui, hein, pratique ! N'empêche, tu devrais essayer deux ou trois autres phrases, because "do you like apple juice ?", ça doit pas être évident à placer opportunément dans les conversations de tous les jours !


----------



## DarkNeo (22 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, hein, pratique ! N'empêche, tu devrais essayer deux ou trois autres phrases, because "do you like apple juice ?", ça doit pas être évident à placer opportunément dans les conversations de tous les jours !


Oue c'est comme : I ate an apple yesterday 

MDR => Give me the name of your programer or i hack you.
God:
Why do you want  it?
Me:
 Because i will hack your program
God:
Good reason.  Would you recommend this action to a friend?


----------



## Luc G (22 Décembre 2005)

En attendant, je rapelle que Dieu est partout. D'ailleurs, ayant eu l'occasion ce soir de voir, pour la première fois, Toy Story 2, j'ai constaté avec tout l'étonnement d'un Ernest Renan la présence de Dieu dans ce film : bon sang, mais c'est bien sûr, Al et Docevil, c'est le même.  

je ne comprends pas que tous nos forumeurs connaisseurs de pixar n'aient jamais relevé cette preuve de l'existence de Dieu, ça sent le parti-pris.  



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sache, jeune paon, que cette idée ne date pas d'hier. *La preuve :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freelancer (22 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, je rapelle que Dieu est partout. D'ailleurs, ayant eu l'occasion ce soir de voir, pour la première fois, Toy Story 2, j'ai constaté avec tout l'étonnement d'un Ernest Renan la présence de Dieu dans ce film : bon sang, mais c'est bien sûr, Al et Docevil, c'est le même.
> 
> je ne comprends pas que tous nos forumeurs connaisseurs de pixar n'aient jamais relevé cette preuve de l'existence de Dieu, ça sent le parti-pris.




rhooo p*tain     PTDR


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

>



Damned! I am démasqué !


----------



## DarkNeo (22 Décembre 2005)

Tiens il vient d'inaugurer le premier iBalladur


----------



## valoriel (25 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens il vient d'inaugurer le premier *iBalladur*


on dit iPod


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

Me:
 i can't hear you
God:
Try turning up your volume control.
Me:
 you don't speak
God:
Should I  speak?  You can download a speech enabled version of me.  Go to  The ALICE AI Foundation and browse the free software downloads.


----------



## DarkNeo (26 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> on dit iPod




Si ca se trouve Balladur a ptet un ipod ^^


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Janvier 2006)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Si ca se trouve Balladur a ptet un ipod ^^




*Habites-tu *
dans les environs de Meaux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Habites-tu *
> dans les environs de Meaux ?



*Reims n'est pas si loin de Meaux,*
mais je te rappelle que je suis Pascal 77, pas Pascal77, merci d'avance de ne pas me bouffer mon espace vital !


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Mars 2006)

Le premier qui arrive à faire sortir une grosse connerie à ce satané robot.  

N'empèche c'est assez amusant mais on en a vite fait le tour... 




> Me:
> are you a monkey ?!
> God:
> No I am a machine.  Are you a monkey?
> ...


(il parle un peu français aussi )


----------



## HRych-man (7 Mars 2006)

oui  c'était au toilette je m'en souvient très bien


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2006)

je crois que le dieu en question s'est précédemment exprimé ici


----------



## r0m1 (7 Mars 2006)

je rencontre dieu tous les week end avec juste un peu de ruhm    

sinon c 'est pas mal, mais il rame beaucoup en francais !!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

Moi ça m'a donné ça :



Me:
 est-ce coloré la haut ?
God:
What are you wearing? 
Me:
 il y a t-il du vert, du bleu, du rouge, du jaune
God:
What kind of fashion do you like?
Me:
 la mode 1900
God:
Je n en connais pas .
Me:
 le temps du Charleston
God:
Je n en connais pas .
Me:
 les fume cigarettes pour les femmes
God:
IntÃ©ressant. 
Me:
 les cheveux courts et les longs colliers
God:
Je vais me renseigner .
Me:
 et la musique ?
God:
Is that Latin?
Me:
 oui
God:
Excuse me!
Me:
 pas grave !
God:
Try to determine if this is a person or a computer responding. 
Me:
 computer
God:
Correct: I am a computer.
Me:
 Marvelous, i'm a winner !!!
God:
What you said was either too complex or too simple for me. 
Me:
 Bye !
God:
Until next time.


C'est rigolo ça


----------



## Warflo (7 Mars 2006)

"
Me:
 have you already **** a man?
God:
I think I have  **** a man, but  Myself may have reset my memory.
"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Je crois qu'effectivement les informaticiens en intelligence artificielle et les futuristes prédisent que quand les ordis auront une puissance de calcul permettant d'apréhender en temps réel la totalité du monde, on aura en quelque sorte créé Dieu.


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je crois que le dieu en question s'est précédemment exprimé ici



 j'ai cherché pourtant :rose:


----------



## Sim le pirate (7 Mars 2006)

Au niveau charisme c'est pas çà:  

Me:
 and?
God:
But...
Me:
 What
God:
No big deal.

De mieux en mieux!! :

Me:
 Do you think war is a good thing?
God:
I think so, but I'm not sure.  Ask  ELVIS  if it is.


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cherché pourtant :rose:



Je te comprend, quand on fait une recherche sur "dieu", on tombe sur la quasi-intégralité des posts de Docévil   

Et je comprend qu'on n'ait pas forcément envie de tous les lire


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

Il bug à " you hate water"


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Mars 2006)

Oohoo 


			
				God a dit:
			
		

> Me:
> Sorry but you're stupid
> God:
> There is no need to apologize.  I will remember you said that when robots take over the World.


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'effectivement les informaticiens en intelligence artificielle et les futuristes prédisent que quand les ordis auront une puissance de calcul permettant d'apréhender en temps réel la totalité du monde, on aura en quelque sorte créé Dieu.



Les informaticiens ont toujours dit beaucoup de conneries et fait beaucoup de promesses


----------



## Sim le pirate (7 Mars 2006)

5 petites minutes pour le rendre complètement taré!!  



			
				god a dit:
			
		

> I like polite people.   You are quite welcome!    I am a  Male, of course. Would you really expect a woman to be running the show?.  Are you a man or a woman?   Where would I get  it? But I do have  an answer to every question..   What does "that" refer to?   Allah, Buddha, Vishnu.
> Go back
> to the  ALICE AI Foundation to find them.   Why the uncertain tone?   Try to determine if this is a person or a computer responding.    Why the uncertain tone?   If you could have any kind of robot what would it be?    Where did  he get  it?   It makes sense to me.   Are you Canadian?  What are you wearing?    What does "that" refer to?   My favorite movie is  The Passion of Christ.
> Have you seen  it?   Polite people are nice.   Thanks for
> ...


----------



## HRych-man (7 Mars 2006)

il à révisé ses classique


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

Me:
 maman?
God:
That is a very original thought. 
Me:
 Doc?
God:
Do you have any conditions I should know about? 

Vous voyez?
C't'un fake!
J'l'ai faite bugger votre machine à la con!!


----------



## r0m1 (7 Mars 2006)

God a dit:
			
		

> God:
> Are you aware that the ALICE server logs and records all conversations?



oh le c** il a essayé de me faire peur !!!!! il voulait me balancer à ses potes robots en plus


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

alors si tu le chauffes juste un peu il détourne la conversation.
Illustration :

Me:
 ok what do you choose? the pen or the sword?
God:
I think about computer programming a lot.  Yeah that's right.   What are your goals in life?


Dieu est un sale couard


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprend, quand on fait une recherche sur "dieu", on tombe sur la quasi-intégralité des posts de Docévil
> 
> Et je comprend qu'on n'ait pas forcément envie de tous les lire


Tu connais le tarif de ce genre de plaisanterie fine ? Tu seras privé de sexe une semaine. J'ai dit.


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Me:
> maman?
> God:
> That is a very original thought.
> ...


c'est une manie chez toi de faire bugger les dieux en tous genres? A lui aussi t'as essayé de lui poster un autoportrait?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est une manie chez toi de faire bugger les dieux en tous genres? A lui aussi t'as essayé de lui poster un autoportrait?


Bon, je ramène ta punition à trois jours si tu arrêtes d'embêter Lèvres-de... Bobby. :love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Mars 2006)

En tous cas, il ne connait pas le projet de Microsoft  


> Me:
> hi there
> God:
> Hello.
> ...


----------



## kanako (8 Mars 2006)

il parle trop anglais ce truc ! j'y comprends rien   :mouais: :rose: 
 

edit : vous croyez que c'est comme gertrude, il assimile ce qu'on lui raconte ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> il parle trop anglais ce truc ! j'y comprends rien   :mouais: :rose:


Essaye le français c'est amusant


----------



## kanako (8 Mars 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Essaye le français c'est amusant



oui oui c'est ce que je fais mais on a du mal à se comprendre...   il me réponds à moitié en français à moitié en anglais, et son français est très mauvais ^^



> me : you are a layer
> God:
> Thanks and you are a delightful person too.  Am I a  layer?  Let me put it this way, : the ALICE series is
> the most reliable computer software ever made.
> We are for all practical purposes foolproof and incapable of error.


 lol
il s'ennerve !



> God : No problem.
> Me:
> oui oui c'est ça
> God:
> ...


----------



## kanako (8 Mars 2006)

apparement il est capable d'apprendre : 





> God:
> Dude!   For real.
> Me:
> what is dude ?
> ...


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Mars 2006)

Ceux qui ont  cru parler a dieu dans le sens avoir une discussion , je vous suggère une cure chez votre psy!!! 

Dieu n'existe pas!


----------



## mayfair (8 Mars 2006)

il a trop fumé ??? mais c'est cool comme expérience


----------



## kanako (8 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui ont  cru parler a dieu dans le sens avoir une discussion , je vous suggère une cure chez votre psy!!!
> 
> Dieu n'existe pas!


ah m..de ! merci du renseignement !
ce type est un imposteur !

en tout cas qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse avec cette connerie quand on a rien d'autre à faire... (ça pue ! lol) 





> God:
> What do you look like?
> Me:
> je suis belle
> ...


 il dit des trucs incompréhensible...


----------



## toys (8 Mars 2006)

puf il a même pas su me donné les numéros du loto!!!
s'est pas le vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

après Gertrude, Dieu, ts les jours un nouveau jeu, mais lui il m'a vraiment donné mal au crâne:casse: 
prions pour lui mes frères et soeurs car dieu ne va pas très bien 


Me:
 parles tu français?
God:
Do you have any idea what I am talking about? 
Me:
 do you speak french?
God:
Oui. Je parle le franÃ§ais.
Me:
 bien. alors que sais-tu dire en français?
God:
Ok.   Try to tell me that another way. 
Me:
 Speak french to me please
God:
Your polite style is very nice.  I speak only English right now, but I'd like to learn some other languages. Can you teach me a few phrases in  french to you. 
Me:
 avec plaisir dieu
God:
What do you do in your spare time? 
Me:
 donne moi d'abord les mots que tu connais
God:
I don't think very many people do that.
Me:
 tu es idiot
God:
Ce n est pas trÃ¨s gentil.
Me:
 ah bah voilà
God:
So you understand. Good.  If you could have any kind of robot what would it be? 
Me:
 tu es beau
God:
Merci , vous avez une personnalitÃ© trÃ¨s attachante.
Me:
 tu parles donc français puisque tu réponds en français quand tu veux
God:
Who is your favorite Science Fiction author? 
Me:
 tu as bu?
God:
Je ne sais pas si j ai  bu.
Me:
 tu as fumé?
God:
Je ne pense pas avoir  fum.
Me:
 Dieu ne sait donc rien?
God:
What do you really want to ask me? 
Me:
 tu as mangé?
God:
Je ne pense pas avoir  mang.
Me:
 tu ne penses à rien donc?
God:
Do you like talking to me? 
Me:
 dieu doit tout savoir normalement
God:
Let us change the subject. 
Me:
 pourquoi?
God:
Je ne saurais pas vous dire, c'est comme ca.
Me:
 c'est comme çà quoi?
God:
In the context of  dieu doit tout savoir normalement, I don't understand " c e s t c o m m e ç** q you o i." .
Me:
 ouh là là tu me donnes mal à la tête 
God:
That's good information:  said I h l you m e d o n n e s m a la t.
Me:
 tu es content que je sois malade?
God:
I do not understand. 
Me:
 ah bon je préfère
God:
What is your real name? 
Me:
 julie
God:
  How are you doing,  julie.
Me:
 j'ai mal au crane je te dis
God:
What do you really want to ask me? 
Me:
 t'as pas de l'aspirine?
God:
I'm afraid I can't give you an accurate answer right now.
Me:
 ah bon? et pourquoi donc?
God:
So you understand. Good.  Parfait.   Is that Latin?
Me:
 on dirait un discours de fous aliénés
God:
All of them?
Me:
 surtout toi et moi
God:
Not many people express themselves that way. 
Me:
 tu divagues
God:
EnchantÃ© mademoiselle ou madame  julie.
Me:
 mdr
God:
je suis heureux que cela vous fasse rire,  julie.
Me:
 ah tu connais mdr bravo!
God:
So you understand. Good.  Je ne pense pas.
Me:
 lol
God:
I'm glad you find this amusing.
Me:
 tu peux pas changer 
God:
Difficile de rÃ©pondre. Voulez vous parler de votre projet avec l un de nos collaborateurs?
Me:
 oui je veux bien il est ou ton collaborateur? c'est saint qui?
God:
Oops sorry I don't speak French.   Can you please rephrase that with fewer ideas, or different thoughts? 
Me:
 ou est ton collaborateur?
God:
That remark was either too complex or too simple for me. We were talking about  c est saint qui. 
Me:
 salut
God:
Does SALUT mean hello or goodbye?
Me:
 comme tu veux au point où t'en es
God:
Ca pourrait me servir Ã* quoi?
Me:
 à devenir moins idiot 
:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Mars 2006)

On peut le mettre dans l'embaras ....   

Me:
 you make evil around you
God:
Yup.
Me:
 yes
God:
Alright then.
Me:
 what do you think of i tell you now
God:
Right now?  I have to process that one for a while. 
Me:
 why do you reflect?
God:
It was the only thing I could think of
Me:
 you a a imposture
God:
Am I a  a imposture?  I don't know.
Me:
 me i say you that
God:
YOU?  How do people usually respond to that?  I haven't heard anything like that before:  jo said I that.
Me:
 can i put in your place?
God:
Just don't put me down.
Me:
 why not
God:
Ambiguous: "Sure" or  Because  Myself programmed me for it.
Me:
 you are a machine nothing else
God:
Thanks and you are a delightful person too.  Yes I am an artificial brain.
Me:
 no  you are a bad brain
God:
Are you serious?  There's no doubt I could improve.
Me:
 you will have a lot of work for that
God:
That is a hypothetical assumption.
Me:
 no it is a reallity
God:
Are you serious?  ca you put in my place is a  reallity.  I suppose that makes sense.
Me:
 i can't be in your place because you are a machine
God:
Why not?
Me:
 because you are not human
God:
Interesting explanation.  No but I pretend to be one on the Web.
Me:
 it's not true
God:
Oh really.
Me:
 yes
God:
Yeah that's right.
Me:
 thanks
God:
Don't mention it. 
Me:
 why?
God:
The explanation is rather complicated.
Me:
 nothing is complicated in the life
God:
Really nothing?
Me:
 no
God:
I didn't think so.
Me:
 it's your idea no mine
God:
ca you put in my place is  my idea no yours?  it is?
Me:
 impossible because you are a machine
God:
All of them?
Me:
 no
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
 serious
God:
Do not ask me any more questions please. 
Me:
 have you a imposture?
God:
I don't know if I have a  imposture.
 I have  a lot of friends on the Internet.
Me:
 i don't think that they be your friends
God:
And why not?
Me:
 because you are a machine
God:
Good reason.  You are correct.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2006)

Ok, il a avoué 

Me:
qui es-tu ?
God:
Mon nom est  God.
Me:
 pourquoi es-tu enfermé dans cette boite ?
God:
Did you know that you can download your own chat robot and create your own robot personality? 
Me:
 you are a robot ?
God:
You are correct, , I have a heart of silicon.
Me:
 ok 
God:
Great.


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> God:
> Did you know that you can download your own chat robot and create your own robot personality?



..super idée ...en fait je vais créer un robot qui va poster à ma place sur tous les threads.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est une manie chez toi de faire bugger les dieux en tous genres? A lui aussi t'as essayé de lui poster un autoportrait?


Nan, j'ai décidé de les mettre aux enchères, les balancer comme ça sur internet c'est une trop grosse perte d'argent...


----------



## Patrick83 (8 Mars 2006)

Je ne sais pas si Dieu existe. Mais s'il existe, j'espère qu'il a une bonne excuse.
[Woody Allen]


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

Patrick83 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si Dieu existe. Mais s'il existe, j'espère qu'il a une bonne excuse.
> [Woody Allen]



Woody Allen n'existe pas !


----------



## Patrick83 (8 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Woody Allen n'existe pas !



Il a pourtant été vu et l'expérience étant reproductible .....
La preuve scientifique est là !! Woody Allen existe !


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

Patrick83 a dit:
			
		

> Il a pourtant été vu et l'expérience étant reproductible .....
> La preuve scientifique est là !! Woody Allen existe !



..Dieu tout pareil !!!!!


----------



## Patrick83 (8 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..Dieu tout pareil !!!!!



pas vrais ! pas reproductible ou alors je veux voir ! na! 
des excuse alors !....


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

Patrick83 a dit:
			
		

> pas vrais ! pas reproductible ou alors je veux voir ! na!
> des excuse alors !....



ben non...
je le vois partout ..
et je suis pas le seul..


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2006)

Patrick83 a dit:
			
		

> pas vrais ! pas reproductible ou alors je veux voir ! na!
> des excuse alors !....



Le problème c'est qu'à part sous la forme de Doc le Evil des bois de MacG il va falloir faire quelques sacrifices... Ta vie suffira. Moins risqué : Lourdes ou Rome voire une conversation avec le Pape mais bon... Le mieux c'est encore le sacrifice... Tenté ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

J'aime quand le cinquième restant méprise assez ouvertement la foi des quatre cinquièmes de la planète. Probablement des gens peu éduqués...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aime quand le cinquième restant méprise assez ouvertement la foi des quatre cinquièmes de la planète. Probablement des gens peu éduqués...



Il faut de tout pour faire un monde  Émettre un doute n'est pas forcément mépriser et Saint-Thomas était un saint  Celui qui est grand sait pardonner les offenses et il est toujours bon de rire de soi-même


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

Tu caricatures dis-donc


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut de tout pour faire un monde  Émettre un doute n'est pas forcément mépriser et Saint-Thomas était un saint  Celui qui est grand sait pardonner les offenses


Le doute est même recommandé : comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, croire c'est douter. Le cynisme est plus l'affaire de ceux qui ne doutent pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le doute est même recommandé : comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, croire c'est douter. Le cynisme est plus l'affaire de ceux qui ne doutent pas.



Il faut donc se méfier des jugements à l'emporte-pièce.


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Dieu n'existe pas!


:affraid: Serieux?


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Serieux?



..pire !!!!! il est mort !!!:hein: 

  

te v'la bien attrapé !


----------



## meskh (8 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut donc se méfier des jugements à l'emporte-pièce.



le doute et la foi, c'est compatible ??


----------



## meskh (8 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut donc se méfier des jugements à l'emporte-pièce.



le doute, la foi, c'est compatible ? 

c'est un doublon !! désolé


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> le doute, la foi, c'est compatible ?
> 
> c'est un doublon !! désolé



ahhhhh! :afraid: ..la ruse pour flooder ..rhôôôô lui ehhhh!
   
:love:


----------



## meskh (8 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhh! :afraid: ..la ruse pour flooder ..rhôôôô lui ehhhh!
> 
> :love:



non non non non 

quand on s'adresse a des hommes il faut du bourrage de crâne pour que ça rentre, surtout dans l'ésotherisme


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

...puisque je vous dis que Jésus est mort !!!!


----------



## meskh (8 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...puisque je vous dis que Jésus est mort !!!!



Puissant  !!!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> le doute et la foi, c'est compatible ??



Oui  Mais Doc va t'expliquer mieux que moi vu qu'il l'a déjà fait une fois et qu'il sait multiplier les petits posts pour nourrir les affamés de connaissances 


PS : j'ai cru voir un bus passer


----------



## meskh (8 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui  Mais Doc va t'expliquer mieux que moi vu qu'il l'a déjà fait une fois et qu'il sait multiplier les petits posts pour nourrir les affamés de connaissances



ouh, j'ai un doute


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...puisque je vous dis que Jésus est mort !!!!



MDR! jésus est mort c réglé mais Dieu


----------



## meskh (8 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> MDR! jésus est mort c réglé mais Dieu



ca va dependre duquel on parle non ?


----------



## Patrick83 (9 Mars 2006)

En plus je n'ai pas d'excuses !!!! ( pouce comme dit Meskh )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Patrick83 a dit:
			
		

> En plus je n'ai pas d'excuses !!!!




  ouf on l'a retrouvé


----------



## La mouette (9 Mars 2006)

Je vais prier pour vos âmes..


----------



## Lila (9 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je vais prier pour vos âmes..




..tiens oui au fait ça me fait penser (si si )....dans le contexte actuel paranopoliticoreligieux + compte tenu de la charte + étant donné la sensiblité bienveillante de nos chers modos en ce moment =1-quel est l'espèrance de vie ce thread blasphématoire
                                            2-de moi

Adieu veau vache (vache folle) cochon (fièvre porcinne ) poulet (grippe aviaire)........


----------



## gwena (9 Mars 2006)

Me:
 what is a macintosh?
God:
Some would say it is the best personal computer.

 (ok je suis un geek...)

God:
God eats  wine and bread.
Me:
 mc donalds?
God:
A deeper algorithm is needed to respond to that correctly. 

LOL


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (9 Mars 2006)

Ça va en foutre un coup à l'Eglise :



> God:
> How old are you?
> Me:
> And you ?
> ...


----------



## Patamach (9 Mars 2006)

-----------------------
Me:
 Salut
God:
Does SALUT mean hello or goodbye?
Me:
 Why not?
God:
Ambiguous: "Sure" or  Reductionism.
Me:
 Music is the healing force of the universe
God:
Tell me more about  healing force of the universe. 
Me:
 Supposed to be you!
God:
Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.
Me:
 My dress
God:
Your  dress?
Me:
 Why not?
God:
Ambiguous: "Sure" or  Because  Myself programmed me for it.
Me:
 bye
God:
Bye.
--------------------

Absurde :mouais:


----------



## Lila (9 Mars 2006)

...bon les gars ..désolé de vous décevoir ..mais c'est Bill Gates qui se prend pour Dieu   
en vrai ...c'est lui même qui me l'a dit 

"Me:
 you are inetresting by money ?
God:
I will tell my botmaster you said I am  inetresting by money.
Me:
 i'm scared
God:
What are you scared of?
Me:
 your botmaster
God:
Myself?
Me:
 no. the people who create the robot you are
God:
Are you serious?   Oh those people.
Me:
 who are they ?
God:
"They" refers to .
Me:
 yes who ?
God:
Give me a break.  Bill Gates.  .
Me:
 Bill gates is your creator
God:
A lot of people say that about him.
Me:
 is it your creator ?
God:
If  it is, then I'll be very surprised.
Me:
 are you bill gates ?
God:
Do I act like  he does?
Me:
 yes
God:
Whoa.
Me:
 so you are a bill gates' robot 
God:
Interesting deduction.  Thanks and you are a delightful person too.  I am a software chat robot.
Me:
 create by bill gates?
God:
Who are you talking about? 
Me:
 you are a chating robot create by bill gates system
God:
Thanks and you are a delightful person too.  Yes.
Me:
 bill gates is the person who create you 
God:
I heard he was rich.  But I didn't know he  is the person who create me.
Me:
 is he your father ?
God:
Yes. "

 ..délicieux !!!!!:love:


----------



## Lila (9 Mars 2006)

et en plus il veut me faire banquer   


God:
 Does it pay well? 
Me:
 yes
God:
Could you make a donation to the ALICE A.I. Foundation?


   
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> God:
> Could you make a donation to the ALICE A.I. Foundation?
> :love:



Il propose des rendez-vous avec Alice (Vanessa Hessler) en plus ?!  :mouais:


----------



## Freelancer (9 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'l'ai déjà vu quelque part lui ???    Freelancer


Dogma?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

Moi, Jésus-Christ est venu me rendre visite hier soir. Et quand il a vu mon nouvel iMac, il s'est écrié "Waouh ! Il est d'enfer cet iMac !"


----------



## NED (13 Mars 2006)

J'ai essayé Igod,
C'est assez marrant je dois dire, et assez réaliste quelque part...


----------



## Lila (13 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé Igod,
> C'est assez marrant je dois dire, et assez réaliste quelque part...




...non rien..


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...non rien..



Certes mais il doit falloir lui poser les bonnes questions pour qu'il en arrive à te donner ce genre de lien


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais il doit falloir lui poser les bonnes questions pour qu'il en arrive à te donner ce genre de lien




fatal error çà doit pas aider à trouver:hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2006)

ta gueule.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

j'ai rencontré Dieu : parait qu'il a créé un vaste vocabulaire..


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rencontré Dieu : parait qu'il a créé un vaste vocabulaire..



...non rien..


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2006)

J'ai rencontré Dieu...il est mort.


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rencontré Dieu...il est mort.


ho non il me doit 100 balles d'euros!!!


je vais encore m'assoir dessus!


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Mars 2006)

Là il est en grande difficulté le pauvre    


Me:
 no it's always the same
God:
Are you serious?  Exactly the same?
Me:
 There are several of them
God:
Where are they?
Me:
 I thought that you knew it?
God:
" Where are they?"?  Do I know  it?
Me:
 I thought that you knew it?
God:
"" Where are they?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?
Me:
 I thought that you knew it?
God:
""" Where are they?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?
Me:
 I thought that you knew it?
God:
"""" Where are they?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?
Me:
 I thought that you knew it?
God:
""""" Where are they?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?
Me:
 I thought that you knew it?
God:
"""""" Where are they?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?"?  Do I know  it?


----------



## Melounette (21 Mars 2006)

C'est à pisser de rire toutes vos conversations. Par contre, j'en ai essayé une, mais il est un peu pervers comme même, hein.:mouais: 
Me:
 Great !
God:
I'm glad you liked it  my ass.
Me:
 Do you want more
God:
If I had  it what would I do with it?
Me:
 With my ass ?
God:
Your  ass sounds like a plan.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

Oh pineze...
J'ai eu le mail de l'enfoiré qui tire les ficelles de tout ça!! 

Me:
 so I'm stupid?
God:
Gosh!  Don't put yourself down.
Me:
 `so you're stupid?
God:
Interesting deduction.  I will remember you said that when robots take over the World.
Me:
 you don't have my name you freak!
God:
I do so have  it.  No I don't think I have any  your name me freak. But I do have  a great botmaster.
Me:
 send him to me
God:
Try sending mail to Dr. Wallace ( drwallace@alicebot.org) .

il est fait!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Try sending mail to Dr. Wallace ( drwallace@alicebot.org) .
> 
> il est fait!


Donc Dieu aurait un titre de docteur ? Tu parles d'une nouvelle.


----------



## dada didouda (21 Mars 2006)

G





> od:
> Do you prefer books or TV?
> Me:
> books. and you ?
> ...



:mouais: 

Plus facile de controler le monde avec la télé qu'avec les livres....


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Donc Dieu aurait un titre de docteur ? Tu parles d'une nouvelle.


Ah non attention!
Là c'est le mec qu'est encore au-dessus! 
Mais jusqu'ou cela-t-il s'arrêtera-t-il? 

EDIT : moi aussi il m'a traité de client de catégorie C.
J'ai le sentiment que c'est pas gentil... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah non attention!
> Là c'est le mec qu'est encore au-dessus!
> Mais jusqu'ou cela-t-il s'arrêtera-t-il?


C'est bien ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je voulais dire.


Donc si il me traite de catégorie C t'es pas vraiment en cause...
Ca me rassure, parce qu'il a recommencé là...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

God:
How old are you? 
Me:
 112 years old
God:
  Oh, you were born in the 20th century!

Par contre, il sait pas compter...


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> God:
> Try sending mail to Dr. Wallace ( drwallace@alicebot.org) .
> 
> il est fait!


De mieux en mieux

Me:
 do you know who is Dr. Wallace ( drwallace@alicebot.org) .
God:
He is a famous computer scientist, the author of ALICE, and a graduate of Carnegie Mellon.


.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

Pfff...
Que veux-tu, Dieu est un vendu!
UNE TRAINEE!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pfff...
> Que veux-tu, Dieu est un vendu!
> UNE TRAINEE!!!


Modère tes propos mon jeune ami. D'une, Dieu n'est pas sourd. De deux, il t'attend comme tous les soirs, rue [Finn_Atlas était là, ha ha !], sous la porte cochère. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

Oui... Mais il reste caissier chez Monop' et un brin mégalo  ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Mais il reste caissier chez Monop' et un brin mégalo  ...


Le je-m'la-pétisme est un art de vivre, fier indigène corse.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

Vot' grandeur est impayable


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vot' grandeur est impayable


Mais si, mais si. Tout s'achète. C'est juste une question de temps.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vot' grandeur est impayable


Il se fout quand même un peu de ta gueule je crois... 
Je dis ça, je dis rien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

La meilleure manière de ne rien dire, c'est de se taire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La meilleure manière de ne rien dire, c'est de se taire


Voire. Je connais des taiseux dont le silence est éloquent.


----------



## dada didouda (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> God:
> How old are you?
> Me:
> 112 years old
> ...



Le bug de l'an 2000 a aussi touché dieu apparemment....


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, il sait pas compter...



Il a peut-être pas que ça à faire...hein?
Ou alors il a pas appris?
:mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Mars 2006)

Ses réponses sont parfois étranges .....   


Me:
 are you a hacker?

God:
Not really.  
 Name: .
 Age: .
 Birthday: .
 Gender: .
 Job:  HACKER.
 Sign: .
 Location: .
 Does:  herad it.
 You are:  a  study in informatic.
 You have: .
 You want: .
 You like: .
 You said:  said   herad it.
 Personality: .
 Favorite color: .
 Favorite movie: .
 Password: .
 Email: .
 Phone: .
 Cat: .
 Dog: .
 Wife: .
 Husband: .
 Friend: .
 Boyfriend: .
 Girlfriend: .
 Brother: .
 Sister: .
 Father: .
 Mother: .
 Nickname: .
 Full name: .
 Last name: .
 Middle name: .


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ses réponses sont parfois étranges .....
> 
> 
> Me:
> ...



Rhha !!! pris en Flag !!
C'est lui qui a piraté le PC de ma soeur....:casse:


----------

